# mystery moss



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

There are several clumps of this moss-like plant growing in a tank.
Any idea what this is? It has not grown more than 1cm high but the clumps do appear to grow in size.


----------



## kentucky (Jun 5, 2006)

You will probably want to show an individual piece of the plant. Also, you may want to tell a little bit about it, location etc., which will make it easier to identify. If no one knows, your state likely has an aggricultural extension which will have to identify it for you, at least in Kentucky they do.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

The plant is not locally collected. I have no locally collected plants. This plant appeared in a tank that previously housed willow moss, spiky moss and christmas moss. To me, it does not appear to be one of those mosses.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

The individual plants grow about 1cm tall. Here is a closer view.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I wish I could tell you what it is, but I really don't know.


----------

